# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 40)



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2018)

*The stupendously awesome and significantly super cool great weekly topic has finally returned. *



_Time for a huge blow out party contest. Dancers on elephants and huge fireworks. free food and booze for everyone. _





ok...fine....it's really just me taking a picture of my messy shop and you trying to find some boxes I have, umm...placed, strategically.  Yeap...let's go with that.....


ok then....

*How many flat rate boxes do I have hidden in my shop? *





 

If there is more than one correct guess, I will have a random drawing for a winner 




**Rules**
_One Correct guess** gets a sfrb full of "something wood like"
one guess per person
no editing of post. ( I can see the edits)_
_Contest ends on Saturday Oct 6, 2018 at 9pm eastern_
_There is a minimum post requirement, You must have at least 50 posts to enter.
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too..._


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 30, 2018)

46... plus the one I just sent you, sooo... 47

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 30, 2018)

Woo Hoo!! The QOW is back 

Now don’t let @ripjack13 fool you. None of the boxes were randomly placed for this photo op...this is just the norm for his shop 

My guess is 10

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2018)

7 is my lucky number....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 30, 2018)

12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2018)

61

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 30, 2018)

I’ll go with 9

Is that a Mec Jr up on the shelf?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh, and thanks for bringing it back Marc!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Is that a Mec Jr up on the shelf?



yes sir it is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm guessing 7!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll try 13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Going with 14

BTW...Thank you for pic...I don't think my shop is so messy anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 30, 2018)

I hate to say it but that's clean compared to mine. I'm actually trying to clean and straighten up today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2018)

23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 30, 2018)

I guess 8 unless your hiding some frb's in other parts of the shop outside the pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Woo Hoo!! The QOW is back
> 
> Now don’t let @ripjack13 fool you. None of the boxes were randomly placed for this photo op...this is just the norm for his shop
> 
> My guess is 10



I added a few, but yea, it's normal for the shop....
Hahahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 30, 2018)

35 .. that’s my final answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2018)

37. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 30, 2018)

If they're hidden, how in the hell are we supposed to count them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 30, 2018)

19 flat rate boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2018)

Is thos how many you have told the wife about or those and the hidden ones. 20 and 50.:)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 30, 2018)

I don’t feel bad about my shop now...
Can’t say how many are hidden, but I’ll guess .... um— 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2018)

Too many, and not as many as in mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2018)

I think I’m seeing 8 or 9, so I’ll guess twice that many... 16?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> If they're hidden, how in the hell are we supposed to count them?



I would have bet that at least you would have enlarged the pic and found em all....


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 1, 2018)

6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 1, 2018)

5

Truth be known 1 is to many and a 1000 is never enough.

Rodney

edited post didn't see Lou's number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2018)

I saw that shop once before he cleaned it up... 358,629,147.06

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 1, 2018)

Let’s try 11 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 1, 2018)

0. Zero. Nada. None are hidden. You know exactly where everyone of them are

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tclem said:


> 0. Zero. Nada. None are hidden. You know exactly where everyone of them are



Well yea....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

A s#*t load.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2018)

A bunch ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2018)

Several

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2018)

A couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 4, 2018)

Looked like 7 . Rocky has a good point. Additionally, if they are not assembled to shape yet, you likely have a plethora boss... I see it has been used twice so...

What is 13 Alex? Going with Curt on this one. Final answer, 13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmm....so far, there is 1 correct guess....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I saw that shop once before he cleaned it up... 358,629,147.06



And one guess that's off by few...thousands.....lol


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## rocky1 (Oct 5, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> And one guess that's off by few...thousands.....lol




Yeah right... Your story! You just don't want the wife to know the truth!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2018)

Announcement coming soon...

I had the grand kid all weekend. Oh em gosh I'm pooped....


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 7, 2018)

You Kids is CRAZEEEEEE!!!!

Remember that time you said .....My shop will never look like that junky place.....

....then I started reading that book by Bill Jones... who happens to be along with 
Eddie Mathews...happen to be my idols along with Jimmy Smith organ playing.

Anyway now my shop looks so junkeeee...

my point is jou guys is 
an gals are pretty funny....

Joining this group is like home.....I m home Vinny....Im home

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Announcement coming soon...
> 
> I had the grand kid all weekend. Oh em gosh I'm pooped....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ok...after going through my mess, here's the 12 lil frb varmints hiding spots...







































 




Tom Smart said:


> 12



Tom was the only one who guessed "12" for the correct answer.
Tom, pm me your address and what kind of wooodwork you do, and I'll ship out a goody to ya this week...

Thank for playing everyone, and congratulations to Tom Smart for winning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 7, 2018)

I think it was rigged. Just kidding. Congrats Tom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2018)

This is not a box

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> This is not a box
> 
> View attachment 153789



I didn't count that one....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> This is not a box
> 
> View attachment 153789



There's 2 on my dust collector....


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...after going through my mess, here's the 12 lil frb varmints hiding spots...
> 
> View attachment 153780
> 
> ...


If you want to kick start straightening up the shop just send me all of those flat rate boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2018)

And he can send that laser guide to me that should get him started...I’m sure there are others who would be willing to help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, I was close anyhow!


----------

